# Cockatiel Cage bedding choice



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, 
I don't know why or how but sometimes I notice my cockatiels falling down to the bottom of the cage. I wish they didn't but I don't want them getting hurt so I wanted to know if I remove the part that's on top of the tray where I put the bedding out of the cage would be ok?
This is the exact cage I have and it's great and all but if they fall, they land on the metal part...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Large-Bird-...570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58889e675a

I used Aspen bedding before but now I use pine and my question is that will they eat it or is it ok for them to be in contact with this type of bedding? I would like to know more of what everyone puts on the bottom of their cage.. Help would be much appreciated


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

as long as its not scented and its changed every day, pine is fine. just change bedding every day as it grows bacteria faster than paper. paper you can get away with every other day, but bedding you cant


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

May I ask why you changed from aspen to pine? You could take the grate out, but it looks like there would be a gap that could catch toes or legs. If your birds are falling it might be wise to invest in a shorter, longer cage. Cockatiels don't tend to climb as often as other parrots so the height isn't needed, but they do need the added length. I don't use bedding in my cockatiel cages because they are ground feeders and fling the bedding onto the carpet. As mentioned above make sure to change it every day.


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Allright, I will do that. I changed to pine because the aspen bedding contained a lot of sharp parts in them..


----------

